# Khornate Terminators



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey all! The other morning, while I was working on my hierophant, I dropped a bottle of liquid water on a box of chaos marine figures. This is what it looked like afterward. 









Now, rather than be upset about it, I figured that I'd look at the bright side: I have an excuse to get around to magnetizing and converting the terminators that have been mocking me from the shelf for a year. Also, I have an excuse to start a project that I can finish in a reasonable amount of time. Unlike a scratch-built bio-titan. So here's the terminator squad that I'll be working with:









Step one: Harvest Khornate bunny ears to attach to their hoods:









Here's most of the bits that I'll be working with, pried apart and laid out, note that all of the guys now have bunny ears attached. 









Magnets!









Next step: remove all those silly demon faces that are all over the terminator armor:









And the last step for today, freehand an icon of Khorne on the back of a terminator, and World Eater teeth on the shoulder pads. 









Soon, I'll finish the shoulder pads, add khornate decorations where those faces were, and find some way to keep the arms magnetic and replacable whilst allowing the shoulder pads to remain fixed. I do not plan on sculpting 27 of those things.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep those look like the standard Khornate terminator fair. Congrats on not just going the easy way, and modeling a icon on a single motel or just painting them differently.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

nice work so far Norn. Look forward to seeing these get some paint.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They looks really cool. I like the GSing . Wanna see them painted! :victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very impressive. Nice GS work.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ah khorne termis..... I hate them, not that dont think they look good but they ruined my chances in a tourney that i really wanted to win:ireful2:. Anyways thay look good so far good job.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Progress! Fresh resin bases:









My permanent shoulder pad fix:









I have to figure out why my bases aren't curing all the way. This is the second batch that's come out tacky. I think that I'm either not using enough catalyst, or the resin I used is just crap. (It's "Castin' Craft" brand clear resin that I got at Michael's because I had a 40% off coupon) If it doesn't cure fully by tonight, I may try dripping catalyst onto the outside to try to cure it to full solidity. 

Then I have to finish the shoulder pads I've started and get to the left-hand shoulder pads. I'm not sure if I'll do them the same way or if I'll make a bunch of pre-heresy type ones (Like in this tut http://fromthewarp.blogspot.com/2009/01/pre-heresy-terminator-shoulder-pads.html) I'd only have to make fifteen. _Only._ But I think that the asymmetry would look good and fit the chaos thing pretty well.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

They stand! And their shoulder pads are now attached forever.

















I'm going to grind the plasticard rectangles down to boot soles before I slap them on their bases (Which have lost much of their tack all on their own). I also might end up ordering an etched brass Khorne symbols plate thing from FW, but I'm not sure about that yet. I need something to fill in all the spaces where silly demon faces once were.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

They look really really nice so far, eagerly awaiting painted shots :biggrin:


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

very nice conversions so far. i really like them. i might try to lay hands on one chaos termie myself and convert him to world eater..


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Everyone: Look for another update tonight, and thanks for the support!

Everyone who's encouraging paint: I'll have to practice on some 'Zerkers first; in 5k points of combined armies, I've somehow managed to get away with having only painted three gaunts. Don't want to mess up a quality conversion with a novice paint job. 

Graf: If you only want the one, I'd suggest starting with the plastic chaos terminator lord. The extra bits more than make it worth it you know how badly we CSM players got screwed in the availability of options department.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Great work. Can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Lies! All LIES! Check for an up tomorrow; all I've accomplished is finishing (mostly) boot soles for the guys. On the plus side, I acquired tiny chains and rivets with which to stud their armor. So I'm going to go home and accomplish more, and then when I get back to the internet tomorrow, I'll post something then.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Alright, quick update: 
Boots:









And studded armor:

















Made with Martha Stewart rivets:









I think this rivet thing has potential. Drill small holes to sink them, a little glue applied with a needle, and you're done. Ish. I think I'll brush on a layer of watered down white glue, because they keep falling off.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice idea with the microbeads, if I can find some I might use them on my slaanesh stuff.

How much was that bottle?

Glass can be a real sod for sticking, what glue are you using?


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah, I'm finding that they don't really stick that well, but my hope is that once I have a white glue wash and some paint over them, they'll be alright. The bottle was 4.99 at Michael's, in the scrapbooking section. (Not somewhere I normally hang out, but I heard someone say they found some there). Super glue gel. I think that unless they turn into a real nightmare to work with, it'll be worth it to not have to make a ton of rivets somehow.


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

love it. although i play tau i always have a soft spot the ruinous powers. 
plus rep+


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Make Chaotic Tau! That was my plan if I ever started a third army, but I don't think I'm going to. I want to see it done though.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Impressive looking terminators. Lots of small but cool conversions that make a huge difference. Very neat gs work too.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

The bases are quite interesting. Any shots of the unit as a whole on the bases yet?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

it takes a lot of prep work with a *good*set of clippers, but i use sewing pins for rivets, and other than the sewat equity, the cost is about 2 dollars for 2-3 hundered


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

hey yeah, thanks for the tip. and concerning your riveting.. have a look at my signature. the method i use for making rivets works out really well (after some practice) and proves the glueing problem to be non-existent.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The Norn Kingdom said:


> yeah, I'm finding that they don't really stick that well, but my hope is that once I have a white glue wash and some paint over them, they'll be alright. The bottle was 4.99 at Michael's, in the scrapbooking section. (Not somewhere I normally hang out, but I heard someone say they found some there). Super glue gel. I think that unless they turn into a real nightmare to work with, it'll be worth it to not have to make a ton of rivets somehow.



Cheers for the info.

I reckon Araldite would be up to the job well but may be a bit difficult to work with in such small amounts.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Shaantitus: I'm from the "lots of small conversions" school of thought. I think it's the best way to really make a unit/squad into a focus for an army. 

Marc:Thanks! I made master bases after seeing this tut (bases), and then made a silicone mold. I can pop up a quick tut if you want, but the credit rightly belongs elsewhere. 

I don't have based pics yet, because I have to GS some boot soles on the backs of the walking type feet. My week looks busy, but I might have some up before too long.

Mort: That's what I did for the rivets on the (Master copies of the) bases, but the pins I got looked too big for models. I'm pretty happy with the 4.99 price tag for untold thousands of microbeads. 

Graf: I'd seen it before, and it's very clever. I just didn't have a metal plate of the right variety lying about.

Vash: So far, it doesn't seem like it's too hard to keep them glued on with good ol' super glue, but I may try an epoxy if that changes. I think that part of my problem is that I was trying to put glue in a bunch of holes and get then get rivets stuck on, and the glue dried too quickly. I'll try using more patience in the future to see how that works.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

I had the same issue at first, definitely worth waiting and doing it one at a time.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Just as an aside, I was casting more bases, this time using talc as a filler. While I was searching the vast expanse of the internet for an answer to the question: 'How much talc can I fill my resin with?" I found something about how the catalyzing agent used in casting the resin creates an exothermic reaction and the _heat_ from the reaction is what cures the catalyst. 

Does anyone know if this is true? And if so, is it conceivable that resin could be baked (like sculpy) instead of cured with a catalyst? 

It would be awesome if it were true, because it mean that I could pour the resin into the molds, wait for all of the air bubbles to settle and rise (air tends to stick in the rivets), and then cure it in a very short time in a toaster oven.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

well, a catalyst is something that accelarates or slows down a reaction, without being used up itself in the process. normally those reactions are exo- or endothermic. this energy is needed in the polymerisation of the resin to elongate the melecule chains. the more heat the faster the reaction. but, too much heat and the chains get cracked again and the product will be very brittle. so it depends on which basic resin and which type of catalyst you're using.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, Graf. What I read just touched on the heat thing without going into why it worked, but an exothermic polymeric reaction makes a lot of sense. I'll have to experiment with my resin and find out if I can figure something out. I may even try leaving it in my car in the sun for a while. 

At any rate, progress! It took me a couple tries to get boot soles that I was happy with, but here they are:









By tomorrow, I ought to have them all fully studded and glued to their bases. Perhaps I'll have some lefty shoulder pads done, too.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Another update: 

Here's the team standing on their bases, as per Lord Marcus's request (like a week ago. Promptness is not one of my skills.) They're just dry fitted to pins for now, so that I can paint them more easily once I get to that.









And here's some pre-heresy shoulder pads in an intermediate stage. I have yet to bend them and fit them to my models.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Moving along nicely Norn.

The PreHeresy shoulder pads are good and have given me another option to try on my Ard Boyz when I get to them. 

If you paint as well as you convert minis these are going to be pant wettingly good.


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

These guys are shaping up to look freaking excellent! The greenstuff work is lovely and smoothe and really helps give these bad boys a truck load of character.

If you find that those glass beads are giving you a headache it might be worthwhile investing in some gelbeads, though I don't know if you can get them as fine as the ones you're using currently.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, Vash, but sadly, I know I don't paint that well. Lack of practice. I've only painted a couple minis before, and poorly, at that. Also, if you do end up making pads like those, try to avoid using plasticard. I'm having a really hard time getting them to bend. 

At any rate, the guys are now fully studded, most of their decoration is done (I think I might add more chains), and their righty pads got a bit more work, which makes them almost done. 

















And to think, I thought I was just going to magnetize the arms, give them bunny ears and a couple spikes, and call it done. This is why I never finish anything.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

It amazing how the things soon get more complicated.

Try heating the plastic in boiling water before doing the bend Norn 
( I actually now leave mine on top of my fish tank as it gets nice and warm.)


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

Viscount Vash said:


> Try heating the plastic in boiling water before doing the bend Norn


yep, that does the trick. guarantee for burned fingers comes included.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

byrd: Gelbeads? I've never heard of them. Are they awesome? Also, those are some pretty kickin' word bearers you've got going. 

Vash: I tried using hot water, but perhaps not hot enough. Is the boiling part the trick? I already broke one of the damn things, and if I don't have any more luck with the others, I'm going to remake them from cardboard, as suggested in the tut that I based them on. 

Graf: No kidding, if I were emo, I'd enjoy this process.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't think you will get those to bend on reflection Norn.

With the detail on they are going to be too rigid. The best bet would be to bend the basic form before adding the detail.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice work mate, your green stuff is smooth and neat, epic conversions mate, and I know how you feel, I can never seen to finish anything I start. :so_happy: Have some rep.


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

Gel beads are similar to the ones you've used previously, but are metal rather than glass and are stored in a gluey gel substance, which makes them easy to work with. They can be found here and here and examples of them being used are here, for the smaller ones and here for the larger.

Are you using RonSaikowski's shoulder pad tutorial for these guys by any chance? Just as you've said the tutorial recommends card and his is the only card one I can think of off the top of my head. How thick is the plasticard you've used on these guys? Maybe thinner stuff would be the answer if you don't want to use card.

I've gotta say, I'm glad you decided to do more than just magnestise and bunny-ear these guys, they look much better for it.

Thanks for the Bearer love, the next step for me is to start using g/s so I'll be using you as inspiration.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Vash: Yeah, I think I'm going to go with paperboard. Seems easier.

Vali: Thanks! I do find, though, that I'm more likely to finsh things (or at least stick with them longer) if I document them here.

Byrd: Thanks for the flattery, as well as the links. those are pretty cool beads, I'll have to look around for them sometime. 

As for the mysterious shoulder pad tutorial, it's here. I thought I'd posted this earlier on, but I guess not.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Finally an update! I've lost a lot of time to the original final fantasy in the last week or so, but I've almost finished it, which means that I'll get back to work on my projects soon. I have, however, managed to get a little done.

Here's some shiny new shoulder pads, this time made with cardstock. As I should have done in the first place. 









The best part is that they bend without cracking! Huzzah!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This log is coming along quite nicely.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Very Nice shoulder pads my friend, rep worthy.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks! my only problem with the pads is that they butt up against the bunny ears when they're attached. I'll either have to find a way to bend them further, which might be too tight for the arms, grind down all the arms, or just come to terms with the fact that they'll have to hit the ears. hmph.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Loving the new shoulder pads! They look really nice and yet really unique at the same time and should make the terminators stand out very nicely.

Great work!


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

very nie work indeed buddie

lets see if i can give you more rep yet...........

damn sorry mate goi to have to postpone that rep for a bit


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

The card shoulders look good, whereabouts do they bump against the bunny ears?


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

First things first: I found a much better way to apply glue to the holes that I drilled for my rivets:








These are far superior to dipping a pin into a puddle of glue. 

Here's a size comparison to a loyalist (The slightly taller bases and boot soles add just a little bit of height). 








I'm not a fan of truescaling, simply because it's a lot of work to build an army that way and some players have TLOS issues. I do, however, think that terminator armor should be just a bit more massive. 

And finally, This is what it looks like when a loyalist is about to die.









I think I might call these guys done for now. I thought I might hang more chains off of them, but I don't think I can do it without making them look too crowded. That being said, some day in the future when I don't have any other projects that I want to start, I'll probably file off all of the chunky plastic chains and replace them with real ones. 

I think my next project will be to write up a couple tuts. Probably one about the bases I use, and then one about making terminators lightning claws (from other terminator arms). After that, I'll be able to get back to my hierophant!


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

These are looking great. You have superb modelling skills. +rep


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

You should count them all as aspiring champs.......evil though.


----------



## The Norn Kingdom (Jul 8, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for following and supporting this project. It made it a lot easier to stay motivated. 

LukeV: When I do play, I do. I've been running them as Champs, MoK, dual Lightning Claws. Pop 'em in in a land raider, and they devour units. And God forbid they hit a Trygon. They shred it.

Anyway, I wrote up a tutorial about constructing my industrial bases (Although, once again, I can't claim full credit), and one about casting them. Within a week, I hope to have the lightning claw one finished and posted.


----------

